# Clothing - Jeans



## Coram Deo (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, Question...


I don't know why any man would ever wear a pair of jeans.. They are just about the most uncomfortable pair of clothing and fabric I have ever seen. They are not handsome or good looking and forget about getting to an itch on your leg through the fabric. The inseams are horrible and extremely frustrating in comfort. I can barely last 5 minutes in a pair of jeans of any design. I just want to ripe them off and shred them for cleaning rags. 

So how can men stand them and why would a men ever wear a pair of jeans?

P.S. The last pair of jeans I owned was 6 years ago... I am the most comfortable in Khakis pants and dress pants...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Ok, Question...
> 
> 
> I don't know why any man would ever wear a pair of jeans.. They are just about the most uncomfortable pair of clothing and fabric I have ever seen. They are not handsome or good looking and forget about getting to an itch on your leg through the fabric. The inseams are horrible and extremely frustrating in comfort. I can barely last 5 minutes in a pair of jeans of any design. I just want to ripe them off and shred them for cleaning rags.
> ...



 I can't say I have ever had this problem myself.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, and they should be considered sinful, In my humble opinion....

but alas there is no command against them...  Unless the command against mixing fabrics work....


----------



## etexas (Apr 4, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Ok, Question...
> 
> 
> I don't know why any man would ever wear a pair of jeans.. They are just about the most uncomfortable pair of clothing and fabric I have ever seen. They are not handsome or good looking and forget about getting to an itch on your leg through the fabric. The inseams are horrible and extremely frustrating in comfort. I can barely last 5 minutes in a pair of jeans of any design. I just want to ripe them off and shred them for cleaning rags.
> ...


I am from Texas man, I go to some high dollar charity events :dress code, jeans and boots! Lone Star State! It's the law!


----------



## BertMulder (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with you, brother!

And talk about cold in 40 below weather!


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 4, 2008)

I forgot about that.. I concur with you on that.... and forget about breathablity in the summertime... very hot and sweaty... 





BertMulder said:


> I agree with you, brother!
> 
> And talk about cold in 40 below weather!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

joshua said:


> Michael, I mean this most affectionately, but you are one of the quirkiest people I know.



 Perhaps the feelings mutual.


----------



## etexas (Apr 4, 2008)

joshua said:


> Michael, I mean this most affectionately, but you are one of the quirkiest people I know.


Chuckle!


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.. 




joshua said:


> Michael, I mean this most affectionately, but you are one of the quirkiest people I know.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 4, 2008)

Agreed.... Joshua, the feelings mutual... 




Daniel Ritchie said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Michael, I mean this most affectionately, but you are one of the quirkiest people I know.
> ...


----------



## etexas (Apr 4, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Hmmmmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means that in a nice way!


----------



## raekwon (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like you've owned some really badly made jeans in your day. ;-)


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, I wear "business casual" or shirts-and-ties all week and the first thing that I do when I get home is to throw on some jeans and relax. Actually, today being "casual Friday" it's the only day that I'm allowed to wear jeans at work!


----------



## etexas (Apr 4, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Sounds like you've owned some really badly made jeans in your day. ;-)



 Good one! Let's find him some good 501's! COMFORT!


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 4, 2008)

They feel like Iron Maiden Pants to me.... Very Torturous... I'd rather be put in the pulley then made to wear a pair of jeans for torture...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> They feel like Iron Maiden Pants to me....


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 4, 2008)

Jeans scheens. If you want to wear something that will toughen up the old skin and hardly ever wear out, try Carhartts:







They go great on casual day at the office, too, with the hammer loop (handy for nailing those elusive points in that overdue memo) and the deep side pockets for pens or pencils. 

But a word of caution: it will take a while for the callouses behind your knees and around your waistband to build up.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

I always feel embarrassed when I hear you Americans referring to trousers as "pants", in the UK pants are underwear.


----------



## etexas (Apr 4, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I always feel embarrassed when I hear you Americans referring to trousers as "pants", in the UK pants are underwear.


pants pants pants pants Sorry Daniel!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > I always feel embarrassed when I hear you Americans referring to trousers as "pants", in the UK pants are underwear.
> ...



No more, please, no more.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 4, 2008)

Carhart overalls are the best. I own 3 pair. 

As for jeans, you have to get them worn in. They are softer than any other pants when worn in properly.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 4, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> They feel like Iron Maiden Pants to me.... Very Torturous... I'd rather be put in the pulley then made to wear a pair of jeans for torture...



I'm just gonna trust you on that. I can't say I have experience w/ Iron Maiden pants.


----------



## etexas (Apr 4, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> > They feel like Iron Maiden Pants to me.... Very Torturous... I'd rather be put in the pulley then made to wear a pair of jeans for torture...
> ...


Maybe he only THOUGHT he was buying jeans (they should be denim) Did you buy leather?


----------



## reformedcop (Apr 4, 2008)

Levi 550s ... Very comfortable


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 4, 2008)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Wow, I wear "business casual" or shirts-and-ties all week and the first thing that I do when I get home is to throw on some jeans and relax. Actually, today being "casual Friday" it's the only day that I'm allowed to wear jeans at work!


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 4, 2008)

Jeans? Shouldn't it be genes?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 4, 2008)

I hate dress pants! I feel like I am walking around in pajamas when I wear those, and they are just too "loose" for my comfort. I am not sure I can explain that..while I don't wear "tight" jeans, I prefer a little "containment".


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 4, 2008)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Wow, I wear "business casual" or shirts-and-ties all week and the first thing that I do when I get home is to throw on some jeans and relax. Actually, today being "casual Friday" it's the only day that I'm allowed to wear jeans at work!


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 4, 2008)

Coram Deo: Ha, here is a subject I can 100% say AMEN! I am a blue-jeans hater too. I see Walker Texas Ranger do kicks in blue jeans and I have no idea how he does it (but then again..he's Chuck Norris...)


----------



## Sonoftheday (Apr 4, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Ok, Question...
> 
> 
> I don't know why any man would ever wear a pair of jeans.. They are just about the most uncomfortable pair of clothing and fabric I have ever seen. They are not handsome or good looking and forget about getting to an itch on your leg through the fabric. The inseams are horrible and extremely frustrating in comfort. I can barely last 5 minutes in a pair of jeans of any design. I just want to ripe them off and shred them for cleaning rags.
> ...




You've never ridden a Horse have you? Never hauled much hay either? Try doing these things in your dress pants or your .......Khakis. They're also a must for someone cutting wood, climbing trees, doing yardwork, or drinking beer. (the drinking beer explains the climbing trees).

I love my jeans.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 4, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Ok, Question...
> 
> 
> I don't know why any man would ever wear a pair of jeans.. They are just about the most uncomfortable pair of clothing and fabric I have ever seen. They are not handsome or good looking and forget about getting to an itch on your leg through the fabric. The inseams are horrible and extremely frustrating in comfort. I can barely last 5 minutes in a pair of jeans of any design. I just want to ripe them off and shred them for cleaning rags.
> ...





I am the opposite; I enjoy the feel of a nice pair of jeans.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like the consensus is that it's just you, Michael. ;-)


----------



## caoclan (Apr 4, 2008)

Try some Lucky Brand jeans. A little expensive, but as comfortable as khakis.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 5, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Ok, Question...
> 
> 
> I don't know why any man would ever wear a pair of jeans.. They are just about the most uncomfortable pair of clothing and fabric I have ever seen. They are not handsome or good looking and forget about getting to an itch on your leg through the fabric. The inseams are horrible and extremely frustrating in comfort. I can barely last 5 minutes in a pair of jeans of any design. I just want to ripe them off and shred them for cleaning rags.
> ...


Never owned a pair, never will own a pair - just 0 appeal to me for these reasons.

One thing is that a lot of "jeans" I see are actually khakis that are made to look like jeans (or that's what it seems like)


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

Theoretical said:


> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, Question...
> ...


SCOTT! You are a Texas man! Jeans are the Lone Star States uniform! For shame! Not sure I want to talk to you again.....unless you bring us some of your famous salsa! I could forgive you then!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2008)

Dude, get a kilt!


----------



## SRoper (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of jeans either. They are good for working outside, though. I much prefer khakis for everyday wear.



Daniel Ritchie said:


> I always feel embarrassed when I hear you Americans referring to trousers as "pants", in the UK pants are underwear.



Daniel, I'm just sitting here in my pants, reading the Puritanboard.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2008)

I've climbed many trees without wearing jeans -or drinking beer. 

Sorry if it's off topic. I wanted to add some much-needed gravity to the thread.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 5, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Ok, Question...
> 
> 
> I don't know why any man would ever wear a pair of jeans.. They are just about the most uncomfortable pair of clothing and fabric I have ever seen. They are not handsome or good looking and forget about getting to an itch on your leg through the fabric. The inseams are horrible and extremely frustrating in comfort. I can barely last 5 minutes in a pair of jeans of any design. I just want to ripe them off and shred them for cleaning rags.
> ...


 
I have a pair of Lands' End Square-Riggers, relaxed fit. They are comfortable, good looking, and they last for years.

BTW, Corum, if that avatar is you, you are one natty dresser - very dapper look.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 5, 2008)

SRoper said:


> I'm not a big fan of jeans either. They are good for working outside, though. I much prefer khakis for everyday wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't say things like that.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Apr 5, 2008)

Try wearing Khakis or dress pants in a machine shop.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 5, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> You've never ridden a Horse have you? Never hauled much hay either? Try doing these things in your dress pants or your .......Khakis. They're also a must for someone cutting wood, climbing trees, doing yardwork, or drinking beer. (the drinking beer explains the climbing trees).
> 
> I love my jeans.



Indeed! Never climb a tree, in jeans (or otherwise), without drinking beer!


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm a building contractor. Khakis just don't hold up climbing ladders or scooting on roofs or kneeling on floors or.... well anyway, jeans are the only way to go.

I am a fifth generation Texan living in VA. Do I get to hold on to my Texas bon fides? I do actually still have a Texas Passport. 'Course, I'm from West Texas (REAL Texas), so I'd need to hear from someone out there, not one them 'yankeefied' East Texans. They only wear boots for fashion... we wear 'em for rattlers.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 6, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I've climbed many trees without wearing jeans -or drinking beer.
> 
> Sorry if it's off topic. I wanted to add some much-needed gravity to the thread.



Well, maybe one or the other, but if you tried climbing without either wearing jeans OR drinking beer you might tear a hole in the fabric of the universe.


----------



## etexas (Apr 6, 2008)

Daniel? What color/colour PANTS did you wear Today! Sorry man! it is as bad as when Richard admitted he was scared of dogs!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 6, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel? What color/colour PANTS did you wear Today! Sorry man! it is as bad as when Richard admitted he was scared of dogs!



No comment.


----------



## etexas (Apr 6, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel? What color/colour PANTS did you wear Today! Sorry man! it is as bad as when Richard admitted he was scared of dogs!
> ...


Your cool man! At least you are not afraid of dogs.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 6, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



That is some consolation. I used to be afraid of dogs, but then I remembered the verse in Proverbs about the man who made excuses because there was a lion in the streets.


----------



## etexas (Apr 6, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


 Nice! (I will not go outside, for there is a poodle in the road.)


----------



## etexas (Apr 6, 2008)

Brad said:


> I'm a building contractor. Khakis just don't hold up climbing ladders or scooting on roofs or kneeling on floors or.... well anyway, jeans are the only way to go.
> 
> I am a fifth generation Texan living in VA. Do I get to hold on to my Texas bon fides? I do actually still have a Texas Passport. 'Course, I'm from West Texas (REAL Texas), so I'd need to hear from someone out there, not one them 'yankeefied' East Texans. They only wear boots for fashion... we wear 'em for rattlers.


 OK I just now saw post! We East Texans are REAL Texans the West Texas folk .........posers!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 6, 2008)

If I had my druthers I'd wear jeans all the time. Next to them Carhartts gets a very close 2nd place. They're good for dress (with a clean t-shirt and sports jacket), for work, or for heading up into the mountains to escape evil posses if the law turns against us. They are the one all-around trousers (we were trained to say this in the Corps — women wear pants) for all of life.


----------



## etexas (Apr 6, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> If I had my druthers I'd wear jeans all the time. Next to them Carhartts gets a very close 2nd place. They're good for dress (with a clean t-shirt and sports jacket), for work, or for heading up into the mountains to escape evil posses if the law turns against us. They are the one all-around trousers (we were trained to say this in the Corps — women wear pants) for all of life.


Always said Steve was a cool Cat!


----------



## Richard King (Apr 6, 2008)

I have heard many an argument regarding Levis vs Wranglers...but I never in all my life heard somebody actually badmouth good old blue jeans. 
In West Texas that is tantamount to praising 'music' by WHAM. 
I have to go wash my eyes after reading such evil then I will listen to some George Strait to get my head back where it belongs.


----------

